# Baby Blue Kaiya...7.5 months old pics!!



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Gosh I miss coming onto this board....have been SO busy!! Thanks to all of you who have friended me on FB - it's nice to see all your GSD pics and keep up with you that way!! (Would love to hook up with more of you guys & see your pics!! Please send me a friend request by typing my email address in the search engine: [email protected])

I'm really biased...but my blue baby is getting more and more beautiful!! I took these pics the day before yesterday. She's now 7.5 months old and is 53 lbs. of ORNERY!! Seriously, this is the most high drive GSD I've owned!! I thought she'd calm down a bit - but unless she's tired - that girl is a HAND-FULL!!! LOL

She's still an angel on earth to us and we realized it again when we pulled out our Xmas decorations over the weekend and saw sweet Titan & Nikka's stockings 

I hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the well wishes, and your Kaiya is still as beautiful as ever.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Such a big girl now.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Love the last picture!! She looks sooo grown up!!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

She looks great, can't believe how much she's changed! 
Picture in the middle looks like it belongs on a dating site for dogs, she's got that "Go ahead, ask me out, you know you want to" look on her face.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I remember her puppy pics. She's as gorgeous as ever.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Whiteshepherds said:


> She looks great, can't believe how much she's changed!
> Picture in the middle looks like it belongs on a dating site for dogs, she's got that "Go ahead, ask me out, you know you want to" look on her face.


 
hahahaha!! That REALLY made me LOL!!!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

She is a beauty.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

She is a gorgeous dog! I wouldn't even know she was a blue, except for the eyes and nose--it's so hard to tell color in a photograph, but I can sure tell how beautiful she is.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

She is VERY beautiful!!


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow! She sure has grown! Such a beauty!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

She is VERY beautiful!!

What's a "blue"


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

I love her :wub::wub:


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Freestep said:


> She is a gorgeous dog! I wouldn't even know she was a blue, except for the eyes and nose--it's so hard to tell color in a photograph, but I can sure tell how beautiful she is.


Yes, I'm noticing that the older she gets - the more that coloring seems to be changing! Her eyes have changed - but I can still tell they're VERY unique. Her face is where you can tell she's a blue more than anything. It's this silvery gray color...it just depends on the lighting of the pic how well you can see it. The last pic shows it the best!

These blues sure do change a lot!!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> She is VERY beautiful!!
> 
> What's a "blue"


This website explains it all!! You don't see them very often...and I LOVE that I've got one!! :wub:

BlueDogs - Find Information about Blue, Liver and Isabella colored German Shepherd Dogs!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Every time her beauty blows me away! 

Hope all is well! We miss you on the fourm.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I was just thinking the other day after seeing you on a old post that we haven't had any updates in a while....so glad you posted. She is as lovely as ever!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

She's beautiful -I can never tell when a dog is blue


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I was wondering where you were at! She's absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

She is lovely


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

holland said:


> She's beautiful -I can never tell when a dog is blue


As they get older - it's harder to tell - but the last pic shows it the best. See how her eyes are lighter and how her face/neck look silvery/gray? Here's one of her as a baby...you can DEFINITELY see it here!! Her eyes were SKY BLUE when we brought her home!!


What you can't see is the blue skin and pink foot pads!!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Kaiya is absolutely stunning.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Thank you everyone, for all your very nice comments!!

A question for anyone who knows about blues...do they all end up having the same eye color? What IS that color? Kaiya's keep changing and I'm wondering what the final color will be?


----------

